# C-String 1x



## walme (19 Feb. 2012)

​


----------



## Padderson (19 Feb. 2012)

nette Idee; bin gespannt wann die ersten Teile am Strand auftauchen


----------



## neman64 (19 Feb. 2012)

Padderson schrieb:


> nette Idee; bin gespannt wann die ersten Teile am Strand auftauchen



... und dann vielleicht auch herunterfallen, und auch noch wie die Damen reagieren wenn sie unten ohne sind.


----------

